# Polo Wraps?



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

On my mare, I when I do speed events, I use bell & splint boots. But today I tried polo wraps & bell boots and she seemed to like them way better. She was moving nicer and more willingly. And yes, I did put them on right, my friend who uses them all the time tripled checked my job. So is it ok to use polos instead of splints for speed stuff, and jumping?


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Most people don't, because polos just aren't as supportive or as protective as a normal splint boot or exercise wrap. Plus they tend to expand and unwrap when they get wet, like in cross-country. Your horse might have sensitive legs...what brand of splint boots do you use? If you are planning on doing a lot of jumping/galloping, splint boots are definetly better. You might want to try different brands to find one that she likes. On the flat, though, and while doing small jumping work, I don't see that it would hurt...just if she brushes or hits herself while galloping, a polo wrap will not give near as much protection.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

If they are wrapped properly and they are a good pair, they shouldnt come undone when they get wet. but they do get heavier, and can be uncomfortable. I love them, except they do take longer to put on and take off, but if your horse likes 'em better they would sure be worth the effort, i had a horse who liked them better and when i put boots on then she was no where near as good. but she was super sensitive and amare xD lol


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Polo wraps really don't offer a whole lotta support, though they will protect against interfering, and the argument is that the polo warms the tendons and ligaments in the leg so there is less chance of a 'cold injury.' There is also a very interesting article in the June issue of Horse Sport on boots and wraps causing cellular death due to the heat buildup.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

haha well mine don't come undone or get loose... and they are the Classic Equine ones


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have NEVER had a polo come undone or loosen, even when they have gotten wet, or we have ridden through brush, and other 'catchy' things... I even have a 'large' pair, and they work fantastic as trailer 'boots'; I can never seem to get normal trailer boots to stay on well enough, so have given up on those! So I have a pair of polos that are meant for larger horses, and used them to haul my girl here to CO, and they stayed put, and when I unwrapped her, she really wasn't warm under it, so both bonuses I guess. I think for normal everyday exercise, Polos are just fine...I've used them for years, and my horses have never developed splints, or any other issues that can occur from being worked without protection on the legs. 

That said, I have regular smb's for her front legs, for 'harder' work, than just our normal routines. I plan on investing in an all around set or atleast new rear ones, so when I start going on long trail rides this fall, I will be able to use those instead of the polos.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

If you're talking speed events like barrel racing, I'd be careful. They're only fastened by one strip of velcro, unlike SMBs, which have 3 (or 4?) heavy duty strips. I watched a barrel horse rip a polo off it's front leg, come down hard, and slide along on his face a few meters, but I didn't personally see the wraps before the run so maybe they were put on incorrectly or too loose. I'd definitely double check everytime though. I only use my polos for dressage work, but that's just me.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree I still say it's best to get a good pair of exercise/brushing/splint boots.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

We use wraps for our horses, and they love them, even though sometimes we dont, as it takes a while to put them on and take them off lol.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't read all the posts.

I don't like them, because even if you tape them they still can come undone.... I've watched a really good barrel racer put them on, and no matter how tight and how well taped they are 90% of the time they come undone when the horses get out there running, and at the end of the race the horse is stepping on them because there loose and low to the ground.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't mind polo wraps. For wet weather or more strenuous work (gaming, and even for racing) I use a neoprene polo by a company called Walsh. It's an awesome product made for standardbred racing. They are easy to apply and I have NEVER had one so much as shift position even in a racing situation. If you are interested, I'll find a link and post it for you to purchase some. They are not very expensive, either.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^I'd like the link please if you get time


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

These are basically the same as the Walsh

Gaitmaster Neoprene Bandage-On Sale until Aug 31 2010 [BAB0006]

Also, according to a longtime harness trainer I was talking to two weeks ago, these are the greatest thing you can put on a horse who is lame (in the leg, not the hoof)

Back On Track Polo Wraps [BAB2168]


----------

